# Hello from Germany



## jeremyll33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there, I live near The alps. just wanted to say hi and am investigating Top Bar Hives for my garden and how safe they are for my kids nearby.

Hi there!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeremy, depends how disciplined your kids are! I know with four dogs they run around until someone gets hurt.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

German is rusty. Guten Tag. Or however it's spelled.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Guten tag, vie geht es einen and welcome


----------



## jeremyll33 (Jun 6, 2011)

My problem is that i am going to have to go this alone, perhaps next spring. 

They always say contcat your local beekeeping assoc but I live in conservative Bavaria and our local "Imkerverein" doesn't even have a website let alone know much about top bar hives.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hab' I' die ehre. Ich habe in Traunstein gewohnt in 1970. Du brauchst keine hilfe mit ein TBH. Der ist so gemutlich fur die beinen, sie sind sehr weich, und ist kein problem fur kinder. (Ist 40 jahre seit Ich Deutch gesproken habe)


----------



## jeremyll33 (Jun 6, 2011)

'sokay cg3 i am a British bloke in Bayern. I know of Traunstein on the A8 south. Good to hear about tbh'xs then.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

AH a British bloke, then we all bloody welcome you


----------



## jeremyll33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha ha! I remember a Texan friend of mine in Saudi loved the expression Bloody Hell!


----------



## jnolan7165 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Jeremy,

I just moved to Bamberg this month and am chomping at the bit to get new hives and bees up and running right now. The flow looks like it is going to be awesome here with Spring coming in. Do you have any contacts for hives and bees in this part of the country. I'm looking to acquire one to three hives and the same number of nucs to get started.

Any help appreciated,

John
0951-300-469-9379


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>how safe they are for my kids nearby.

Exactly as safe as having a dog. No guarantees as a dog can turn vicious and so can the bees, but usually neither one does. Teach them to run away if they are attacked. I had bee hives in my yards while my kids were growing up and only one of them was ever stung.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jnolan7165 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks all for the responses. I am thrilled to be back in Germany (Bayern in particular). It's like being back home in Sud Texas. Most folks I've talked with are friendly or at least cordial. I find the people around Bamberg to be a bit on the nosey side. It's a wonder they can drive with their heads turned around to see what everyone else is doing.
Like I said in the first post, I'm looking for bees. My equipment isn't here yet, but I figure I can do without till it arrives and at least get bees in a hive. I have nothing but farmland around me and the flowers are in bloom here already.
Tcheuss


----------

